

Twitter Permissions & Security - champion
http://oneforty.com/devblog/twitter-permissions-security/

======
tofumatt
Twitter's lack of real permissions system is really crazy, especially with the
carte-blanche access all apps get to things like your Direct Messages. I doubt
people are storing credit cards in there, but the article's right: it's
similar to getting access to all text messages on a user's phone.

I run <http://preyfetcher.com> and signed up for read-only API access for that
app because I wanted to let users know I wouldn't be messing with their
account/data. Even so, more fine-grained permissions would be nice, ESPECIALLY
for read/write apps. (Prey Fetcher actually DOES need access to DMs to check
for new ones, but that's beside the point.)

